# Amuse 59.061 Tsukuba



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Amuse crew brought their R35 Phantom GT-R back to Tsukuba Circuit for another go at setting a new R35 lap record.


With the reflashed stock ecu Amuse Hi-tech ROM, Titan R exhaust system, bilstein suspension the GT-R is now outputting 610ps through a Dynapack.

With Tanabe-san behind the wheel again, the car brought a best lap of 59.061, a few tenths quicker than the Mine's car. There is no doubt that the car is easily capable of breaking into the 58 second range in its current state.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Amazing..

did it have any weight reduction?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

wooooahhh. that's a time. i hope mine's will beat them soon.

thanks for sharing that info

greets


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

That is amazing that they are making 610 PS with just those mods! The laptimes pretty much prove it as well, can't wait to see more updates on R35 time attacks...


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Rostampoor said:


> Amazing..
> 
> did it have any weight reduction?


This was from a previous Best Motoring test of the Amuse R35. Don't know if anything has changed.



> The front seats were replaced with full bucket seats (Recaro SP-A's) and the rear seats, rear speakers were removed. This resulted in a total of 59.3kgs weight loss, but equipments like air-con and audio were left in. The cat back exhausts were replaced with a light weight titanium system, diameter enlarged 10%. The original Bilstein suspension was left in, but changes were added to lower the ride height.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/93184-best-motoring-amuse-gt-r.html


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

wow......... - a taste of things to come from the tuning scene. - i can envisage monstrous power being harnessed from the GTR's - IF YOU'RE BRAVE ENOUGH!!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Auto Otaku: Car and Life: New Tsukuba Record for Amuse Phantom R35


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Apparently Amuse put 285s on teh front to eliminate understeer.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

The Amuse GT-R apparently weighs 1672 kg.. with 610ps


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Rostampoor said:


> The Amuse GT-R apparently weighs 1672 kg.. with 610ps


Is that 610ps flywheel or hubs?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

610ps @ the steering wheel.....


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

PMSL


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Just out of interest, what sort of times do the BMW V8 M3s run at the track?
Simply love the pic of the one on the back of the trailer just behind the GTR.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I really really really wanna ziggy zag GTR

Moff


----------

